# Audinac AT1000, alguien tiene el circuito?



## EdgardoCas (May 14, 2015)

Necesito cambiar los capacitores de las potencias, y hay varios borrados; y las resistencias grandes, unas Ralco que solo dicen "Ralco 47j...." (las que se leen)
Agradeceré toda ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

47J es R47 = 0,47 Ω serán de 3 o 5 Watts , unas redondas de cerámica blanca con las puntas verdes o azules  

Hay varios post de Audinac , por que no te das una vueltita


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 14, 2015)

Gracias 2M, me los leí todos de punta a punta. Están los circuitos del AT510, fuente y potencia, que si no me equivoco son los mismos que después trajo el AT700, pero del AT1000, solo algunos pocos datos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Tenemos diagrama de AT400 , AT510 y AT1200 , fijate el último . . . 

Y sinó levantalo y hacés un enorme aporte a la Argentinidad 

Compara tu plaqueta con las fotos que puse por todos esos hilos


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 14, 2015)

Me afané de otro foro esta foto, es exactamente igual al mío:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Eso es el Fapesa de 50 Watts , luego llevado a 100 Watts , pero creo que con transistores RCA 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/545903/ _ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/990066/


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 14, 2015)

Gracias 2M y disculpame que insista, pero en los circuitos Fapesa hay 3 preset (2 en el circuito de protección) que mis placas no tienen, no hay ninguno y las resistencias esas grandes que te mencionaba, tampoco, en los esquemas ninguna es de más de medio watt.
El finde, tranqui, voy a desarmar, sacar fotos y seguiré hinchando!!!
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Las resistencias grandes si figuran y son de 0,5 Ohms para el Fapesa de 50 Watts y de 0,22 Ohms para el de 100 Watts.

Los presets . . .  pudieron poner resistencias fijas.

Fotos del frente y dorso de la plaqueta vendrian bien


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 15, 2015)

Otra gran duda: medí el voltaje (cc) entre +B y -B (ver la foto del frente) y me dio 72.6v en ambas plaquetas, ¿no es un poco demasiado?


Van fotos de una de las potencias

Frente:





Atrás:





transistor que va pegado al disipador (?) (sacada con una lupa)





Tr de potencia:





y el otro tr de potencia:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2015)

No , está bien , usaba fuente doble de ±34 o ±36 Vdc 

Hermosas plaquetas y buenas fotos 

Todos los transistores son del año 77 

Yo le mediría los alectrolíticos para decidir si se cambian o no (muy posiblemente si) , esos Siemens eran muy buenos.

Saludos !


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2015)

EdagrdoCas, estuve buscando el diagrama y no lo encontre por ningún lado, entonces me pregunte si, ya que tenes la /s placas sueltas, te animarías a completar los nombres (R600,C601,T601,etc) y valores (220 Ohms, 22uf/50, etc) de los componentes así hacemos un diagrama como la gente. Te dejo un Pdf para que te guies mejor. Podes bajarlo, completarlo, escanearlo o sacar una foto y subirlo, ojala puedas.


----------



## ajp57 (Ago 21, 2015)

Hola: no tengo el circuito pero tengo ese amplificador comprado en el año 1978 en perfecto estado, en cuanto pueda le saco la tapa y me fijo los valores y los subo aca. Conta con eso.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 21, 2016)

Tiene todos los capacitores nuevos, las resistencias están buenas, pero el relé no se "chupa" y no tengo audio; si lo "activo manualmente" (con un escarbadientes) funciona.
Ni idea qué podrá ser.

Ver el archivo adjunto 139175


Gracias!


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 21, 2016)

Nooooo! El relay te protege los parlantes! Fijate, con el tester en escala de 200v cc, si en donde se unen las 2 resistencias blancas grandes tenes tensión, si es así, hacenos saber cuanto voltaje medis para ayudarte.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 22, 2016)

Panzer2 dijo:


> Nooooo! El relay te protege los parlantes! Fijate, con el tester en escala de 200v cc, si en donde se unen las 2 resistencias blancas grandes tenes tensión, si es así, hacenos saber cuanto voltaje medis para ayudarte.



Entiendo que te referís a las resistencias de la etapa de potencia, es así?
Comento: tengo la opción de desconectar la fuente y la protección de las etapas de pre y de salida; me conviene medir en los pines de la placa? Les paso una foto con las inscripciones, ya que algunas no las logro descifrar.
de izquierda a derecha: P.N.C.I/SAL C.I./P.N.C.D./SAL C.D./VU C.I./VU C.D./+PRE/-B/+B/MASA
No me queda claro qué sería "P.N." tengo para canal izquierdo (C.I.)y canal derecho (C.D.); las otras son las salidas, vúmetro y etc.

Las medidas que pedías dan 0,134V.
Gracias nuevamente por la paciencia!


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 22, 2016)

Fijate, que el relay siempre lleva un diodo en paralelo con la bobina de ésta, si está en corto el diodo no accciona o bién el relay está abierto. Lo ideal es que la tensión que mediste sea 0.05v o menos, pero con el valor que mediste debería accionar el relay. Comentanos...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 23, 2016)

Buen día. No tiene diodo en paralelo. Los pines marcados PNCI y PNCD "salen" del relay y miden la misma tensión que en las resistencias grandes de la salida (0.13V); si desconecto la ficha, la medida en ambos pines es de -35V aprox


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 25, 2016)

Seguí las pistas de la bobina del relay hasta un transistor, cuando lo encontras, sacalo y medilo a ver si está bién. El transistor ese es el que activa mandando a masa la bobina y por ende el relay.
Sin circuito se hace difícil...

Una pregunta a todos... los transistores RCA7702 y RCA7704, se reemplazan con BC141 y BC161?
Gracias


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 15, 2016)

Quiero comentar que solucioné el problema y aprovecho para agradecer la ayuda.
Reemplacé 3 transistores vinculados al relé, en la placa son T501, T504 y T505. Los originales me dijeron que son inconseguibles, por lo que me vendieron los reemplazos ($2 c/u).
T501, original 2A219, reemplazo BC337
T504, original 3702C, reemplazo BC558
T505, original 2AS223, reemplazo BC327
el 504 y el 505 difieren en la disposición de las patas, nada del otro mundo
Como aporte dejo que en la misma placa los otros dos transistores, T502 y T503 llevan (sospecho que son reemplazo) BC169.

Muchas gracias nuevamente y saludos!


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Que bueno, Edgardo! Ya andabamos cerca en el análisis  . Los BC169 son originales. Ese 2As223 es una pesadilla en los Audinac, siempre dan problemas. Saludos


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 6, 2016)

Otra vez no funciona el relé. Solo se "chupa" si pongo en volumen al máximo, y si lo bajo, otra vez desconéctase (eeepa!!)


----------



## barbie1971 (Ago 24, 2017)

Hola, pudiste solucionar ?


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 20, 2018)

Buenas, estoy aca reviviendo el Thread ya que ayer me hice de un Audinac AT-1000 con fines de divertirme un rato poniendolo en marcha y conocer un poco mas el sonido de los equipos de estado solido post valvulas. 

El equipo lo compre con la descripcion de que "un canal no anda" y la realidad es que no andaba nada. Prendia y se escuchaba pegar el rele pero eso era todo.
despues de un poco de limpieza (falta mas) y dos soldaduras frias logre que funcione todo desde el control de volumen / grabadores hasta los parlantes, el problema ahora lo tengo en la plaqueta selectora de entradas que, segun entiendo, tiene ademas el pre-amplificador. 
Alguien tiene el circuito de esa parte o alguna recomendacion (dada la vasta experiencia de este grupo) de algun defecto comun en estas placas? 

El defecto es el mismo en los dos canales: suena bajo, distorcionado y cuando el sonido llega a cierto "volumen" suena mas fuerte, como si tuviera un umbral dado lo comun del defecto, recorri las partes comunes (muy rapidamente) y por ahora lo unico que vi en comun (sin el circuito) es la tension de alimentacion (son 9v, la misma que usan las otras etapas y que luego de pasar por una resistencia queda en 8v)
Hoy voy a seguir mirando y veo si empiezo a levantar el circuito, sin perder la esperanza de que alguien aca ya lo tenga 

Saludos!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 20, 2018)

El amplificador ya no lo tengo, lo vendí hace un par de años. Te recomendaría que cambies sin dudarlo un segundo, todos los electrolíticos, luego revisar los TR. Suerte, es un muy lindo ampli.


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 20, 2018)

Gracias, como comente en este punto lo unico que no anda es el selector de entradas / pre. El electrolitico principal de esa placa lo medi y esta bien, hoy sigo levantando cosas. 
El circuito nunca lo conseguiste, verdad?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 20, 2018)

no, nunca pude encontrarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias, como comente en este punto lo unico que no anda es el selector de entradas / pre. El electrolitico principal de esa placa lo medi y esta bien, hoy sigo levantando cosas.


Lo que te dice Edgardo es muy importante. Esos equipos tienen casi 40 años y ls cap electroliticos deben estar MUY degradados. Antes de meter mano en cosas raras lo primero es reemplazar todos los capacitores electroliticos: TODOS
Luego podes desacoplar el ampli del preamp y medir la respuesta por separado. Pero antes cambia todos los caps, por que la falla que mencionas es tipica de electroliticos degradados.

Y no se que es "el cap electrolitico principal de la placa", pero debes tener varios mas (posiblemente de pequeño tamaño) en serie con las señales de entrada y salida.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Los de más bajo valor se degradan mucho más rápido que los grandes, aunque los capacitores aquellos eran muchos mejores que los actuales, los siemens después de decádas funcionan como si nada.
Los chiquitos, esos simpre dan dolor de cabeza con los años


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 20, 2018)

Buenas, gracias por las respuestas. Hoy me puse con paciencia y vole todos los capacitores del pre sin demasiado exito (incluso reemplace dos transistores BC169 de un canal por BC239 que dice la literatura son compatibles). 
Tambien encontre un conector de la selectora al PCB arrancado (por efecto mecanico de la selectora) 
Mientras me volvia loco probando, note que la ganancia "subia" si se dejaba estar el equipo y cuando me pongo a medir la tenaion de alimentacion de la fuente para el pre noto que arranca en 7v y comienza a subir lentamente hasta 12v (vaya uno a saber cual es la te sion correcta)
La fuente de alimentacion es media complicada de seguir porque en el mismo PCB esta ademas la proteccion de parlantes pero en principio toma los +36v de la etapa de potencia con una resistencia, un transistor y una serie de electroliticos mas chicos (todos Siemens de los amarillos). Los electroliticos los medi y estan todos en valor, incluso algunos por encima del valor nominal (hay uno de 100 que mide 140). 
Ahora estoy tratando de descifrar el modelo de esos transistores. 
Sugieren que preventivamente vuele todos los electroliticos? O le apunto a los transistores? Voy a tratar de levantar el circuito de la fuente.

Gracias de nuevo!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018

Bueno, estos son los transistores en cuestión y no los pude encontrar online como para buscar un reemplazo. Me podrían ayudar a identificar el modelo? Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2018)

Esos transistores son Texas Instruments cuando estaba en Argentina. Estoy de viaje y no tengo el manual a mano (es de papiro jajaja) pero ya te van a decir los vagos cuales son los reemplazos, pero los BCxxx van como piña.
Yo volaria todos los caps, por que aun cuando parezcan vivos probablemente sean zombies...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Esos transistores son TIA
Los 2AXXXX son equivalentes a los 2NXXXX, en este el 2A3219 es equivalente al 2N3219
y el 2A321=2N321
Busca la hoja de datos y vemos otras equivalencias


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 21, 2018)

Gracias de nuevo! Ustedes dicen que el tercer digito es un "3"? Hubiera vendido mi alma que era una "S".
Por lo que veo aca podria reemplazarlos por un 2sa497 o 2sa51. 

Voy a ver que consigo aunque tal vez empiece por cambiar los electroliticos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

¿ Esos transistores están quemados-en corto-abiertos o los cambiás por deporte  ?


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 21, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Quiero comentar que solucioné el problema y aprovecho para agradecer la ayuda.
> Reemplacé 3 transistores vinculados al relé, en la placa son T501, T504 y T505. Los originales me dijeron que son inconseguibles, por lo que me vendieron los reemplazos ($2 c/u).
> T501, original 2A219, reemplazo BC337
> T504, original 3702C, reemplazo BC558
> ...



Edgardo, estuve viendo la ficha y el 2A219 es PNP mientras que el BC 337 es NPN. Te funciono esto?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 21, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Esos transistores están quemados-en corto-abiertos o los cambiás por deporte  ?


Me dedico al reemplazamiento olimpico de transistores  

En realidad no lo se, pero el impreso es viejo y se despegan facil las pistas. Si los saco para medirlos quisiera tener listos otros para reemplazarlos porque no va a resistir otra desoldada y soldada.
El primer paso es reemplazar los electroliticos. Lo que llama la atencion es este comportamiento de que el voltaje arranca en 7 y va subiendo de a poco. Podra deberse a los capacitores a pesar de que miden bien?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Si no están quemados , yo particularmente no los cambiaría , si cambiaría todos los electrolíticos , fundamentalmente los chicos , cómo los de acople entre etapas que al trabajar casi sin tensión se "descapacitan" y generan problemas de audio raros.

Si , hay capacitores que son como momias , lucen bonitos y miden bien pero están secos. Además de la capacidad habría que medirles ESR.

Probá de cambiar los de la fuente o agregarles nuevos en paralelo con dos cables soldados por debajo a ver cómo reacciona.


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 21, 2018)

Gracias, los del pre los cambie todos (habia varios de 4.7uF) pero no cambio el comportamiento. Ahora estoy con la fuente de alimentacion porque la tension que entrega al pre no es estable (y para peor no se cual es la correcta). El resto del equipo esta funcionando bien.
Revivir estos bichitos lindos es un apostolado.

Abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Seee , a mi me encanta hacerlo .

Por MercadoLibre suelen vender lotes de transistores Texas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por MercadoLibre suelen vender lotes de transistores Texas


Yo ni me gastaria en buscar esos Texas arcaicos cuando los BC correctos los reemplazan con igual o mejor petformance y a precio vil jajajaja
Que alguien suba fotos del datasheet de esos transistores y los vemos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Si, con los BC548 , BC558 , o mejor los BC550 , BC560 y BC327 y BC337 tiene para el 90% del equipo :whistle:

Solo los Texas si quiere mantenerlo original . . .


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 21, 2018)

Como me arrepiento de no haberme cambiado a electronica luego del ciclo comun del colegio tecnico....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Como me arrepiento de no haberme cambiado a electronica luego del ciclo comun del colegio tecnico....


!Puedes recuperar ese tienpo estudiando mas ahora , antes tarde do que nunca!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Como me arrepiento de no haberme cambiado a electronica luego del ciclo comun del colegio tecnico....


 
Si no lo hiciste fué porque entonces no te interesaba , ahora podrías aprovecharlo mejor , ya que si te gusta , y por Internet tenés TODO a tu disposición , sumado a Foros dónde podés consultar todas las dudas


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 21, 2018)

Me gustaban las dos, igual ahora me dedico a sistemas. En esa epoca andaba revolviendo los folletines de radioarmador de mi abuelo, libros de Fapesa y otras cosas que tengo por ahi guardadas con carino (perdon tengo un teclado en ingles) \
Este foro es una maravilla, ya me destrabo con 5 amplificadores! 

Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 23, 2018)

Bueno, resulto ser Tu-Tan-Capacitor (capacitores momia como dijeron aca). Cambie todos los capacitores de las fuente y Magia! todo funciona. Los 9v se transformaron en 25v (esa es la tension de alimentacion del Pre) 
Los electroliticos principales estaban pidiendo pista (luego mando foto) pero lo hacian por abajo para que nadie vea nada  
La verdad suena genial, no tiene tal vez el "color" de las valvulas, pero esa claro que el "gusto" musical de esa epoca era distinto al de hoy en dia (y al mio) 
Que me sugieren buscar para mi proximo proyecto? 

Saludos y muchas gracias por el soporte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2018)

Fogo subió un circuito transistorizado que iría entre el pre y el amplificador de potencia que genera un sonido valvuloso  y lugar tenés ahí dentro + llavecita : valvuloso - ochentoso 

Emulador de efecto triodo con transistores bipolares


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 23, 2018)

Acá están los muertos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2018)

Si no se nota lo chorreado . . .  cómo saberlo . . . ?


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 23, 2018)

Y si ademas miden bien.... 

Voy a mirar el circuito ese, igualmente mi pregunta era buscar algun otro amplificador de epoca que busque amor y que sea digno de ser escuchados (y argentino). Holimar? algun Ken Brown Transistorizado?

Gracias por el soporte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Bueno, resulto ser Tu-Tan-Capacitor (capacitores momia como dijeron aca). Cambie todos los capacitores de las fuente y Magia! todo funciona. Los 9v se transformaron en 25v (esa es la tension de alimentacion del Pre)
> Los electroliticos principales estaban pidiendo pista (luego mando foto) pero lo hacian por abajo para que nadie vea nada


No te lo dije como 100 veces????
Y los caps Siemens eran buenos, pero estaban muuuy lejos de ser eternos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2018)

Holimar , Blatt , Turner . . . Sansui , Marantz , Akai , Dynaco (los Argentinos son un asquete)


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No te lo dije como 100 veces????
> Y los caps Siemens eran buenos, pero estaban muuuy lejos de ser eternos...



Si, si, perdon, soy cabeza dura  En mi defensa todos los electroliticos del pre los habia cambiado, los que cambie ahora son los de la fuente.

Voy a ver que rasco por ahi, el tema es que si sigo apilando amplis, mi mujer me hecha de casa (con razon)

Gracias!


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Holimar , Blatt , Turner . . . Sansui , Marantz , Akai , Dynaco (los Argentinos son un asquete)


Que potencia minima y marca seria recomendable?
Un pioneer SX 750 puede andar? . Tambien valen unos buenos pesos
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2018)

Los Ranser Elite no eran ningún asquete, eran muy buenos
Este es el RE206


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2018)

75 + 75 Joya !


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 23, 2018)

No son muy caros, en ML hay un 204 pero el que lo vende no tiene claro en que estado esta. Asumo que hay que hacerle una repasada general...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2018)

La foto estaba bien solo que en un formato no soportado por la plataforma del foro
Ahoras si


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 23, 2018)

Salio rota la foto


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, ya van variosd meses de esta belleza funcionando y he notado algunas cosas que, la verdad no recuerdo si lo hacia al principio y por ahi se me paso. La primera es cierta asimetria sobre el canal izquierdo (suena mas bajo). aun no me puse a rotar parlantes para confirmar, pero si conecte otro amplificador a las salida de REC y la asimetria no se nota. Los Vumetros del frente tambien la marcan.
Y lo segundo, que es por lo que realmente les pregunto, es que noto una ligera distorsion, particularmente en el canal izquierdo y me gustaria saber su opinion sobre el tema, puntualmente, si se podria relacionar con los transistores reemplazados.
Aclaro que aun no empece a diagnosticarlo por falta de tiempo 

Les mando un saludo!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2018)

Cual era tu modelo  y cuales transistores reemplazastes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2018)

Por la diferencia de volumen yo le apunto mas a los capacitores electrolíticos, incluidos los de acople de señal.

En cuanto a la distorsión podría ser que te haya quedado mal el bias de ese canal.


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 3, 2018)

Gracias DOSMETROS, pensaba arrancar por ahi, les cuento como sigue!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2018)

Para estar bien seguro lo mejor sería introducir una señal de magnitud conocida y ver en la salida que niver tiene en cada canal, con un osciloscopio o con un milivotímetro de audio,.
Se puede hacer una sonda con diodo 1N4148 y un capacitor de no más de 1uF como para comparar que sucede, se puede comparar etapa por etapa y ver en donde se produce la diferencia


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 3, 2018)

Ok, con lo del milivoltimetro de audio me perdi y osciloscopio aun no tengo. Mis comparaciones son de "oido". Tengo un generador de senal bastante decente en el telefono que puedo usar para inyectar una senal conocida. 
Por lo de la sonda, asumo usar el diodo + capacitor y medir la tension, correcto? por ahora mis pruebas son medio basicas de "entre etapas" ya que el ampli es bastante modular. Por lo pronto la salida REC estaria ok, lo que saca de la ecuacion al pre (salvo por la distorcion). cuando cuelgo el otro ampli de la salida del pre (este ampli viene con un jump atras) ahi ya hay asimetria por lo cual descarto el Ampli de la ecuacion. Eso me deja con el control de volumen y de tono. 

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2018)

Con eso te alcanza para tener una idea de lo que sucede, si, es diodo + capacitor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2018)

Hacete el osciloscopio para celular o el de placa de audio de PC que para audio andan bárbaro


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola a todos, perdon que no respondi antes pero entre el trabajo y algunos temas familiares, me paso la realidad por arriba. El desbalance de canal lo termine encontrando en un problema de cables (de entrada de senal) y por ahora, viene funcionando 10/10. 

Tengo otra pregunta para este grupo, y reconozco que lo que voy a preguntar no tiene mucho sentido a priori, pero bueno, me quiero sacar la duda. 

Estoy armando una instalacion cuadrafonica con un reel-to-reel de Akai y un decodificador Marantz de CD-4 con su correspondiente capsula Audio Technica y pua Shibata

Hace un mes mas o menos compre otro AT-1000. Este equipo lo compre funcionando, pero almacenado por bastante tiempo, se le hizo un cambio de todos los capacitores (menos de la fuente) pero todas las tensiones de alimentacion estan bien (comparadas con el otro ampli porque el circuito sigue sin aparecer) 

Para simplificar por ahora, conecte el ampli nuevo en la salida de cinta del viejo y note que el volumen era sensiblemente mas bajo. Como estaba utilizando la salida de cinta, lo atribui a eso y no preste mayor atencion. Para mi sorpresa con el correr de los dias empece a necesitar menos "volumen" para lograr el mismo nivel de salida y al dia de hoy tiran los dos parejos. 

Yo he leido articulos que explican como la humedad afecta las resistencias en los viejos equipos valvulare, pero aca no se si es el caso (las resistencias son equivalentes a los que se compran hoy en dia)

La pregunta puntual es: Esto es normal? es esperable para equipos que han estado almacenados mucho tiempo? hay alguna explicacion para el fenomeno? 

Desde ya muchas gracias y les mando un saludo


----------



## stexman (Abr 10, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Holimar , Blatt , Turner . . . Sansui , Marantz , Akai , Dynaco (los Argentinos son un asquete)


comparto tal cual, y las mas renombradas de esas de arriba puro marketing, tengo un par de ellos solo por coleccion, pero para mi dame como minimo un japo que los tira al car...


----------



## ocarbone (Abr 11, 2019)

stexman dijo:


> comparto tal cual, y las mas renombradas de esas de arriba puro marketing, tengo un par de ellos solo por coleccion, pero para mi dame como minimo un japo que los tira al car...


Tengo un Audinac AT 510, hay que tener en cuenta que es 15+15, me han prestado un akai de 20+20, no era mucho mejor. Tambien tengo un Pioneer SX 750, escucha bien pero tengo en cuenta que es 50+50. Les pregunto al resto del foro que son mas entendidos, si la potencia y la distorsion no influyen bastante.  Eran anunciantes de la revista Audio Universal, me acuerdo que Holimar y Blat tenian principalmente un muy buen marketing. Hoy sus bafles usados se venden bastante caro.
Escuche Yamaha NS 690, ( es lo mejor que escucheche); en Audio Clase A, en la galeria Correintes Angosta., 
Le dejaron para reparar medio y tweeter Yamaha, (recontra pesados); los medios y tweeter de los Holimar Blat, no le arriman nada.  Los tweeter Foster son bastente buenos pero solo eran para 12 Wats, se podrian haber gastado unos mangos mas y ponerle otros Foster de 20 Wats. Aun no pude averiguar si para el diseño tuvieron en cuenta los parametros T/S. Si Uds no opinan lo contrario, creo que un buen parlante tiene un buen iman, Focal utiliza imanes de Byrillo, me parece que no son tan pesados como los Yamaha.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2019)

ocarbone dijo:


> creo que un buen parlante tiene un buen iman,





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si repasamos la ecuación que determina el valor de *QES *(Ec. 2), resulta evidente que el valor de este es _inversamente proporcional_ al valor de *B* (la densidad magnética en el gap donde se desplaza la bobina del altavoz), por lo que a medida que aumenta el poder magnético del motor del altavoz disminuye el valor de QES, asumiendo que se mantienen invariables los otros parámetros. Este es un resultado importante, ya que permite evaluar en cierta medida la calidad de un altavoz: Si el QES es alto (superior a 1.0) y el imán _parece_ poderoso, todo indica que la calidad de ese imán no es muy buena, o al menos que no es el adecuado para ese altavoz….y esto es típico de altavoces de bajo costo.


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 14, 2019)

Perdon por el fuera de topico, pero en mi peregrinacion de cachivaches viejos, me consegui un AKAI Cuadrafonico de los 70's entre otras cosas porque me resulto muy interesante el circuito del amplificador:

Habia leido teoria sobre estos clase A/B pero nunca visto / escuchado uno:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2019)

Estás muy fuera de tema , ahora veré de moverlo al amplificador de 100 watts a transformador de Fapesa-Philips , que es muuuuy parecido

https://pcdn.piiojs.com/i/jssywl/v,alpha-1.0.7,vw,412,vh,0,r,1,pr,2.625,wp,1/http://static.yoreparo.com/imagenes/subidas/E65.jpg

Se trató aqui : Amplificador antiguo RCA

Parece ser de unos 20 Watts por canal por los transistores de salida  2SD234


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 10, 2020)

Lo dejo acá porque se mencionó en el hilo, me conseguí esta belleza, estoy decicidiendo si le hago un recap o no



ustedes que dicen?


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola a todos, compre un Audinac AT-1000 para repuestos por dos mangos y al verlo se me estrujo un poco el corazon de despedazarlo asi quew voy a evaluar restaurarlo. Tienen algunos faltantes pero se puede manejar. La duda puntual es sobre el reemplazo de transistores (que alguien ya le hizo) 

Segun circuito lleva los RCA 1a18 y 1a05, fui online, busque la oja y me figuran varios reemplazos. Como se hace para elegir uno o mejor aun saber si esta en Stock o no? me pasa lo mismo con los de potencia 1c07 y 1c08

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2020)

Mariano , ese tema se trató y está la lista de reemplazos de los RCA , está *en alguno* de los temas de Audinac !


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola DOSMETROS, use la busqueda del sitio y (salvo que haya metido mal los dedos) encontre esto del 2010:

"Hola Matías, yo los reemplacé dela siguiente manera:

RCP 701 C = BD139 
RCP 700 C = BD140 
RCA 1C08 = TIP36C
RCA 1C09 = TIP35C 
2A3704 = BC337 
2A3702 = BC327"

La busqueda del 1a18 o 1a05 no me trae resultados 

Estoy levantando a mano el circuito del AMP del AT-1000 que no coincide con ninguno de los otros....

Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 2, 2020)

Bueno, esta es la primera version, aun no la revise a fondo pero si alguien me ayuda a revisarla es genial!

PS: Tengo los valores, lo deje con numeros por ahora para revisar mas facilmente el circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> La busqueda del 1a18 o 1a05 no me trae resultados


 
Esos los usaba también éste : Reparar Viejas placas RCA


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 3, 2020)

Bueno, lo revise bastante y creo que esta bien, si alguien aca lo mira y ve que se me escapo algo, me avisa y lo corregimos.

Seria genial si me ayudan a poner transistores "modernos" porque este que revise era un cocoliche, les dejo aca lo que vi de transistores hasta ahora:

Esto encontre en las placas que tengo



Transistor​Placa 1​Placa 2​Reemplazo potencial​T600bc169bc169T601bc169bc169T6022as4002as400T6032a3704bc549cbc337T604gg917rca905T605tv85 18532tv85 18532T6062as2232as223T607rca1a18rca1a18T608rca1a05rca905

T609rca1c08rca1c08tip36cT610rca1c07rca1c07tip35c

*El AT-700 usa:*
T 500 - BC 547
T 501 - BC 547
T 502 - BC 327
T 503 - BC 548
T 504 - BC 558
T 505 - BC 337
T 506 - BC 327
T 507 - TIP 41
T 508 - TIP 42

*El AT-1200 usa:*
T 500 - BC 169
T 501 - BC 169
T 502 - RCP700C
T 503 - 2A3704
T 504 - 2A3702
T 505 - RCP701C
T 506 - RCP700c
T 507 - RCA1C07
T 508 - RCA1C08


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 5, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola a todos, ya van variosd meses de esta belleza funcionando y he notado algunas cosas que, la verdad no recuerdo si lo hacia al principio y por ahi se me paso. La primera es cierta asimetria sobre el canal izquierdo (suena mas bajo). aun no me puse a rotar parlantes para confirmar, pero si conecte otro amplificador a las salida de REC y la asimetria no se nota. Los Vumetros del frente tambien la marcan.
> Y lo segundo, que es por lo que realmente les pregunto, es que noto una ligera distorsion, particularmente en el canal izquierdo y me gustaria saber su opinion sobre el tema, puntualmente, si se podria relacionar con los transistores reemplazados.
> Aclaro que aun no empece a diagnosticarlo por falta de tiempo
> 
> Les mando un saludo!


Pudiste encontrar el problema? Tal vez pusiste un capacitor con los polos invertidos, eso me pasó reparando un amplificador de tocadiscos televa t-314


----------



## stexman (Abr 5, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Pudiste encontrar el problema? Tal vez pusiste un capacitor con los polos invertidos, eso me pasó reparando un amplificador de tocadiscos televa t-314


 
ponelo a mediano-alto volumen y fijate si distorsiona, luego a muy bajo volumen si solo distorsiona a muy bajo volumen podes tener bajo el bias o sea corriente de reposo


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 5, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> Pudiste encontrar el problema? Tal vez pusiste un capacitor con los polos invertidos, eso me pasó reparando un amplificador de tocadiscos televa t-314


Hola si, ya está funcionando 100%, estoy restaurando un tercero ahora.  Gracias!!


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 7, 2020)

dmc dijo:


> EdagrdoCas, estuve buscando el diagrama y no lo encontre por ningún lado, entonces me pregunte si, ya que tenes la /s placas sueltas, te animarías a completar los nombres (R600,C601,T601,etc) y valores (220 Ohms, 22uf/50, etc) de los componentes así hacemos un diagrama como la gente. Te dejo un Pdf para que te guies mejor. Podes bajarlo, completarlo, escanearlo o sacar una foto y subirlo, ojala puedas.



Hola dejo el impreso con las notas de los componentes (ya deje el circuito) y junte toda la info que pude de los transistores. Vuelvo a reiterar mi llamado a la solidaridad para identificar transistores mas modernos 

*T600/601: Original: bc169*
Type - NPN
Collector-Emitter Voltage: 20 V
Collector-Base Voltage: 30 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: 5 V
Collector Current: 0.1 A
Collector Dissipation - 0.3 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 110 to 800
Transition Frequency - 250 MHz
Package - TO-92

*T602: Original: 2as223 (no hay ficha) / reemplaza bc327*
Type - PNP
Collector-Emitter Voltage: -50V
Collector-Base Voltage: -45V
Emitter-Base Voltage: -5 V
Collector Current: 0.5A
Collector Dissipation - 0.625W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 100 to 600
Transition Frequency - 80 MHz
Package - TO-92

*T603: Original: 2a3704 (no hay ficha) / placa 2: bc337*
Type - NPN
Collector-Emitter Voltage: 45 V
Collector-Base Voltage: 50 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: 5 V
Collector Current: 0.8 A
Collector Dissipation - 0.625 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 100 to 600
Transition Frequency - 200 MHz
Package - TO-92*

T604: Original gg917 (no hay ficha) / placa 2: rcp700c / reemplaza BD140*
Type - NPN
Collector-Emitter Voltage: 80 V
Collector-Base Voltage: 105 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: 5 V
Collector Current: 2 A
Collector Dissipation - 1.75 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 100 to 1000
Transition Frequency - 50 MHz
Package - TO-202AB*

T605: Original tv65 (no hay ficha) / reemplaza con bc547*
Type - NPN
Collector-Emitter Voltage: 45 V
Collector-Base Voltage: 50 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: 6 V
Collector Current: 0.5 A
Collector Dissipation - 0.625 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 110 to 800
Transition Frequency - MHz
Package - TO-92

*T606: Original: 2as223 (no hay ficha) / reemplaza bc327*
Type - PNP
Collector-Emitter Voltage: -50V
Collector-Base Voltage: -45V
Emitter-Base Voltage: -5 V
Collector Current: 0.5A
Collector Dissipation - 0.625W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 100 to 600
Transition Frequency - 80 MHz
Package - TO-92


*T607: Original: rca1a18*
Type - PNP
Collector-Emitter Voltage: -40 V
Collector-Base Voltage: -50 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: -5 V
Collector Current: -1 A
Collector Dissipation - 7 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 70 to 250
Transition Frequency - 60 MHz
Package - TO-39


*T608: Original gg917 (no hay ficha) / placa 2: rcp700c / reemplaza BD140*
Type - NPN
Collector-Emitter Voltage: 80 V
Collector-Base Voltage: 105 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: 5 V
Collector Current: 2 A
Collector Dissipation - 1.75 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 100 to 1000
Transition Frequency - 50 MHz
Package - TO-202

*T609: Original: rca1c08 / reemplaza BD244C*
Type - PNP
Collector-Emitter Voltage: -75 V
Collector-Base Voltage: -65 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: -5 V
Collector Current: -10 A
Collector Dissipation - 75 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 20 to 120
Transition Frequency - 5 MHz
Package - TO-220

*T610: Original: rca1c07 / reemplaza BD243C*
Type - NPN
Collector-Emitter Voltage: 75 V
Collector-Base Voltage: 65 V
Emitter-Base Voltage: 5 V
Collector Current: 10 A
Collector Dissipation - 75 W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - 20 to 120
Transition Frequency - 5 MHz
Package - TO-220


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

2A3704


Ahí está. Del datasheet original.


----------



## marianonardi (May 13, 2020)

Bueno, despues de varios dias de quemar resistencias y mirar el osciloscopio logre que arranque el AT-1000 (el tercero con el que tengo el placer de jugar) asi que les dejo el diagrama final y correcto (el otro que subio estaba mal y feo con los transistores que use. 

Notas:
1.- Aun no pude reemplazar los BC169, use BC548B pero saturan el par diferencial asi que mas adelante probare otras opciones
2.- Yo use TIP 41 y 42 para los drivers (si, una animalada) pero es lo que tenia en la caja, los que van por ficha son los TIP29 y TIP30
3.- Para transistores de salida use TIP33 y TIP34, tenia una opcion de MJ pero los que consegui venian fallados asi que no llegue a probarlos
4.- IMPORTANTE: T603 es el de polarizacion, yo use MPS3704 que va bien PERO, por alguna razon Audinac habia puesto el biasing fijo con dos resistencias de 120 ohm en serie lo que genera una corriente de reposo alta (arriba de 300mA) y en mi caso mas tambien y se me iba de viaje (queme un T603, uno de los pre drivers, T604 y varias resistencias hasta que lo encontre) y logre estabilizarlo con 320. La placa permite poner un preset y es la mejor opcion. Se ve que se querian ahorrar el paso de calibrar o que los RCA 1C07/08/09 venian tan malos que los tenina que poner asi para evitar la distorcion por curce.
5.- IMPORTANTE: Entre -B y la base de T608 va un capacitor de 330pF soldado del lado de abajo de la placa. Si omiten este capacitor o ponen un valor menor, toda la rama negativa oscila tanto que hasta les afecta el otro canal. 

Si les sirvio la data, dejen un mensaje o manden un saludo, hay muchas horas invertidas en recuperar este pedacito de la historia argentina

Les dejo fotos:


----------



## Caixzat (Jul 3, 2021)

*A*lguien que tenga uno de estos *A*udinac at 1000 me podría decir que valor tiene el potenciómetro de control de graves ?


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 4, 2021)

Caixzat dijo:


> alguien que tenga uno de estos audinac at 1000 me podria decir que valor tiene el potenciometro de control de graves?



Debería estar escrito en la carcasa, tenes el original? Son potenciometros súper especiales que no se consiguen mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2021)

Era un potenciómetro doble , uno logarítmico y el otro antilogarítmico o similar , no ?


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 6, 2021)

Si, pero además tenían las patas a la placa, no encontré fotos


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2021)

marianonardi dijo:


> Si les sirvio la data, dejen un mensaje o manden un saludo, hay muchas horas invertidas en recuperar este pedacito de la historia argentina
> 
> Les dejo fotos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190631



Aquí te dejo el saludo que pedís !!!  🙋‍♂️ 
¡¡¡ Felicitaciones por el trabajo, un muy buen aporte para el foro !!!!


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 7, 2021)

En mercado libre hay un vendedor que vende piezas de audinac... Por ahí la tiene


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2021)

En Facebook : Facebook Groups


----------



## amplitube (Abr 11, 2022)

Hola, nuevamente luchando con AUDINAC, esta vez el AT1000.

Adjunto el diagrama original con algunas anotaciones en Color naranja que indican las diferencias que no puedo resolver.

Aclaro que esta diferencia con respecto al esquemático original, se da en ambas placas de salida y ambas funcionan correctamente, entregan el sonido sin distorsión y la tensión de reposo es la correcta, solo que me llama la atención la diferencia respecto al original, mas allá de los .24V a las salida.


En el transistor 602 donde debería tener -12.7 V obtengo -1.1 V

El transistor 604 tiene una temperatura elevada, no llega a quemar dedo pero calienta bastante.

En la salida no obtengo 0 V sino 0,24 V, T 600 y 601 están bien, probé intercambiarlos y no obtuve diferencias. 

El resto de las tensiones de prueba dan correctas.

Todos los capacitores electrolíticos, diodos, icluidos el Zener son nuevos.

Desde ya Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 11, 2022)

Fijate en algun post mio que detalle como agregarle el Biasing a la placa del AT1000. Me parece que se te esta embalando y el circuito de protecciojn te lo compensa


----------



## amplitube (Abr 11, 2022)

Gracias mariano, el Biasing esta bien regulado con preset. 
Voy a revisar una vez mas el circuito de protección. 



marianonardi dijo:


> Fijate en algun post mio que detalle como agregarle el Biasing a la placa del AT1000. Me parece que se te esta embalando y el circuito de protecciojn te lo compensa


Gracias mariano, el Biasing esta bien regulado con preset. 
Voy a revisar una vez mas el circuito de protección. 



marianonardi dijo:


> Fijate en algun post mio que detalle como agregarle el Biasing a la placa del AT1000. Me parece que se te esta embalando y el circuito de protecciojn te lo compensa


Gracias mariano, el Biasing esta bien regulado con preset. 
Voy a revisar una vez mas el circuito de protección. 



marianonardi dijo:


> Fijate en algun post mio que detalle como agregarle el Biasing a la placa del AT1000. Me parece que se te esta embalando y el circuito de protecciojn te lo compensa


----------

